# Who is sponsoring "Kid Nation" reality show



## koalabob (Jan 16, 2007)

I've already sent in my request/demand to CBS to cancel "Kid Nation." I would also like to boycott any advertisers, but have no desire to watch the program. Does anyone know who is sponsoring this exploitive program?

Bobbie


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats kid nation?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansricerevolt* 
Whats kid nation?

Think _Lord of the Flies_ in a reality show.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

What's to be up-in-arms about? Honest question, no snark. I'm racking my brain, and I'm at a loss. What's the problem, that there isn't any adult supervision?


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I don't know either, yet. I'm reserving judgement. If I see kids victimizing and damaging eachother then I'll be PO'd. Though I'm pretty sure that the show has allready been filmed and the damage mostly done, if damage was done.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
What's to be up-in-arms about? Honest question, no snark. I'm racking my brain, and I'm at a loss. What's the problem, that there isn't any adult supervision?

Yes, that's basically why people are up in arms about it.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

I've never heard of this show (we don't have tv). What is it about?


----------



## koalabob (Jan 16, 2007)

This is from "This Week at Mothering.com":

"Activism Alert
New Lows: Reality Show Puts Kids at Risk
Kid Nation is a new reality show set to air this fall on CBS. The show features 40 kids, ages 8 to 15, living for 40 days without their parents in a faux ghost town set up at the Bonanza Creek Movie Ranch, south of Santa Fe, New Mexico. Mothering believes the show is in flagrant violation of the needs of children. One parent of one of the children in the show has already complained about child abuse and neglect. We ask you to join us in demanding that CBS cancel Kid Nation."

As for my two cents, my special interest in my graduate school program is bullying in the schools. Up to 70% of kids in public schools are victims of bullying. By the time kids reach the middle school age, (the age targeted in Kid Nation) the bullying can become subtle, secretive, covert and often difficult to identify as bullying--but no less hurtful. This is in a system where there are adults present.

Kid Nation encourages kids to solve their problems using their own resources. Sounds like a good learning experience. But developmentally, kids this age don't have the logical and social abilities to think about the long term consequences of their behavior. Kids this age are pretty self absorbed. I'm not saying this as a criticism--just that self absorbed behavior is normal.

Footage from reality shows is highly edited. Hundreds of hours of footage is culled down into a less-than one hour show. What the general population sees is NOT "reality." It is what will pique the general public's interest. That's where the exploitation comes in. The show is NOT about good learning experiences for children, as the promos state; it's all about $$$$$$ for adults.








Bobbie


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

The thing I would be/am up in arms about is how the kids are going to handle this "stardom" emotionally. To all of the sudden be swept up into this reality show craziness, and its after effects. Most adults can't handle it, and to make a whole show devoted to the exploitation of children in the regard, unbelievable.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, I had no idea that reality TV has come this far. We don't have TV either but I've always assumed it would continue to take things to another level.
Im afraid to see whats next.


----------



## AmyMN (Sep 21, 2002)

Gordon Neufeld talks about the importance of kids being attached to caring *adults* in his book Hold On To Your Kids.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

i saw one of the kids on the news and he and his mom were really supportive of the show...and the fact that it made kids learn the value of hard work...i have no opinion really, and know nothing more than that.
the premise sounds great, although it would probably be more affective positively if it wasn't being filmed for tv,if it was more a retreat where kids learn what it takes to be a self sufficient group and work together. kids today are lazy.
but again, i know nothing but what i have been told.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Three children had to go to the hospital during filming of Kid Nation because they drank bleach, while another child was burned on her face with splattering grease! All the children on set had to work 14 hour days in what appears to be a violation of child labor laws, but because the children weren't "getting paid" the producers claim it wasn't really "work" and they didn't do anything wrong. In my opinion, the producers of the show are putting childrens' health and arguably their lives at risk for entertainment purposes.

I don't have any problem with adults signing up to do this sort of reality TV show (I'm actually a fan of the genre), but I think encouraging kids as young as 8 to do it is wrong. I will not watch Kid Nation, and plan to boycot its sponsers if I can find out who they are without watching the show.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

I just went to CBS's website and Comcast was advertising on the Kid Nation page.


----------



## imahappymama (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
Three children had to go to the hospital during filming of Kid Nation because they drank bleach, while another child was burned on her face with splattering grease! All the children on set had to work 14 hour days in what appears to be a violation of child labor laws, but because the children weren't "getting paid" the producers claim it wasn't really "work" and they didn't do anything wrong. In my opinion, the producers of the show are putting childrens' health and arguably their lives at risk for entertainment purposes.

Wow. I had no idea.

saw one of the kids on the news and he and his mom were really supportive of the show...and the fact that it made kids learn the value of hard work...i have no opinion really, and know nothing more than that.
the premise sounds great, although it would probably be more affective positively if it wasn't being filmed for tv,if it was more a retreat where kids learn what it takes to be a self sufficient group and work together. kids today are lazy.
but again, i know nothing but what i have been told.

Jesus. If someone is worried about their kids being lazy, have them get a summer job or work around the house. Isn't that what chores are for? We bring ours to work with us; granted, we own our own business so this isn't always an option. Why the he** you would subject your kids to this nonsense is beyond me!


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, and what parents would allow their children to be on this show??


----------



## KJoslyn78 (Jun 3, 2007)

my MIL unfortunatly has her heart set on watching this show... and we live with her. I hope i can convience her otherwise.

While i think in some parts it's great to show kids teh value of hard work - this reality TB show isnt the right way


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive...idnation1.html

The contracts they signed are awful. How could a parent agree to this?


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

And CPS never stepped in? And the STD part of the contract...? Did anyone click on that and read the details of that part? Is this for real?


----------



## koalabob (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KJoslyn78* 
my MIL unfortunatly has her heart set on watching this show... and we live with her. I hope i can convience her otherwise.

Maybe you can get her to tell you who is advertising on the show (so we can find out who to boycott).

Bobbie


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktbug* 
What's to be up-in-arms about? Honest question, no snark. I'm racking my brain, and I'm at a loss. What's the problem, that there isn't any adult supervision?

1. Parents exploiting their children to win money
2. Parents exploiting their children to get famous
3. Children being unsupervised and at risk
4. As a result of #3, one child being burned with hot liquids
5. Parents being willing to put their children at risk of injury for fame and money
6. Corporations being willing to exploit children for money

I could go on. Want me to?


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
Think _Lord of the Flies_ in a reality show.

I mentioned that in my complaint that I wrote. So disturbing!


----------



## MadysonMom (Mar 15, 2007)

My husband just told me he read the contract that the parents had to sign. Here is the link.

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive...idnation3.html

This is from the smokinggun.com

The network is flat out telling the parents their children will be in harms way and they will have full control of how to handle the situation. This is disguisting.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

: I just read through that contract. How could anyone sign that for their child?







:


----------



## momof421 (Sep 27, 2005)

I will not watch this show.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

some kids are as young as 8.







:


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

If this is as bad as it looks, there will be lawsuits. Where are the lawyers--I didn't think a parent could sign off on a child's right to safety? (Fi, a day care telling a parent that one of the people on staff had unfounded charges of child molestation at one point, but nothing came of it- but here's a contract stating that even if your child is molested, you can't sue us. True example. The law didn't allow it, thankfully. Although I don't remember why...)


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
Think _Lord of the Flies_ in a reality show.

OMG, that's exactly what Dh said! The whole concept gives me the heebeegeebees. Reality TV has gone way too far.

I heard that the state government had no idea what was going on. If they had any idea, they would have not issued a film permit. I don't know how true it is and can't remember where I heard it.


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

Who Sponsors It?


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

DH watches that show. I have learned to block out everything on TV and am now incapable of watching TV or movies at all







: He says he's not surprised people are in an uproar. He will pretty much watch anything though.







:


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
Three children had to go to the hospital during filming of Kid Nation because they drank bleach, while another child was burned on her face with splattering grease! All the children on set had to work 14 hour days in what appears to be a violation of child labor laws, but because the children weren't "getting paid" the producers claim it wasn't really "work" and they didn't do anything wrong. In my opinion, the producers of the show are putting childrens' health and arguably their lives at risk for entertainment purposes.

I don't have any problem with adults signing up to do this sort of reality TV show (I'm actually a fan of the genre), but I think encouraging kids as young as 8 to do it is wrong. I will not watch Kid Nation, and plan to boycot its sponsers if I can find out who they are without watching the show.

How did you hear about the bleach and grease incidents?


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow, I read through the entire contract.

I can not believe any parent signed that and CBS has no shame.


----------



## bayberry*moon (Oct 3, 2005)

I did not read the contract but I can see a parent signing it, especially if they spoke with their child and they said they wanted to do it. I would have loved to do something like that as a kid. I have watched every episode of this show and honestly don't see anything wrong with it. There is no room for people to say they are unsupervised because there are cameramen there and I know the network would not let them get harmed if they could prevent it. They don't do anything dangerous, at least nothing worse than they would probably do on their own. I love the show, I think it has really been a tool to give kids more of a voice especially after seeing these kids on the show and being so impressed with their knowledge on world views and their ability to run their town so well.

It is a great show that features smart kids. I say lets just enjoy it!


----------



## AmyMN (Sep 21, 2002)

I don't know if anyone posted this yet -

My friend saw the show and said the producers right away set up some sort of hierarchy, putting some people in charge and at an advantage over others. Something like that.

THAT is annoying


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koalabob* 
Kid Nation encourages kids to solve their problems using their own resources. Sounds like a good learning experience. But developmentally, kids this age don't have the logical and social abilities to think about the long term consequences of their behavior. Kids this age are pretty self absorbed. I'm not saying this as a criticism--just that self absorbed behavior is normal.

What bothers me is putting 8-year-olds in a group with 15-year-olds. I think I would have gone 12 and up.


----------



## anniedare (May 31, 2005)

One of the counter-arguments I've heard quite often is that the majority of kids enjoyed doing it and were "allowed" to leave at any time (I use quotes because leaving would forfeit prize money, which some kids and families obviously desperately need, making the choice to leave a less-than-free one).

There are several fun things I would have loved as a teen that weren't in my best interest, and working 24/7 on an unsupervised television set would definitely count as one. I also heard that New Mexico found out what was going on, but once authorities found the film site and dispatched people to investigate whether or not child labor laws were being broken, the show had wrapped.

As for the cameramen, they exist on those nature shows too, but they never seem to save the poor gazelle, do they? Observation by adults trained in using video equipment is not the same as supervision for any 8-year-old I could have.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anniedare* 
As for the cameramen, they exist on those nature shows too, but they never seem to save the poor gazelle, do they? Observation by adults trained in using video equipment is not the same as supervision for any 8-year-old I could have.

You mean the "poor gazelle" thats being eaten by the starving lionesses that don't take kindly to vegetarianism?







: Sorry, I had to comment on that









The cameramen are supervision but do not speak to, counsel, etc. the children. However, considering the rights to medical decisions are signed over to the network, obviously someone has to make the call to get the kids out of there if something happens to them. I would certainly hope someone near the kids would have the rights to sign over for any medical care the kids need, in case they can't get ahold of the parents for whatever reason.

The contract looks very standard to me, I would be concerned if it wasn't that thorough... that's inviting people who REALLY need money to send their kids in with instructions to do something to allow the parents to sue, sue, sue the pants off of the network... and that would be even more dangerous than saying "Okay look, this is what we're responsible for, and this is what we AREN'T". Yes its there to protect the network, but it's also there to protect the participants.. you see what I mean? I don't see it as being evil, I don't see the parents as being OMG awful, and of course it's a TV show made to make money and entertain people. So is every other TV show on networks like these ever made. You might as well just boycott TV altogether.

I would have loved to do things like this as a kid, I thought about things these kids think about when I was their age. It seems like they went through a lot of applicants to find the smartest, most down-to-earth kids. These kids are incredibly intelligent and I like the idea of the game. A lot. It's entertaining, and the kids ARE learning. Its making them think. It's making adults think.


----------



## koalabob (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bayberry*moon* 
I did not read the contract but I can see a parent signing it, especially if they spoke with their child and they said they wanted to do it. I would have loved to do something like that as a kid. I have watched every episode of this show and honestly don't see anything wrong with it. There is no room for people to say they are unsupervised because there are cameramen there and I know the network would not let them get harmed if they could prevent it. They don't do anything dangerous, at least nothing worse than they would probably do on their own. I love the show, I think it has really been a tool to give kids more of a voice especially after seeing these kids on the show and being so impressed with their knowledge on world views and their ability to run their town so well.

It is a great show that features smart kids. I say lets just enjoy it!

You're only seeing a few select hours out of hundreds of hours that are taped. Yes, it's good for the stars of the town, but it's at the expense of other kids. The problem I see is it's really the adults (the producers, advertisers, the "proud parents") who are benefitting the most. The bottom line is $$$$$ for adults.

Bobbie


----------

